# Help Me Decide - HSU Bookshelfs or Martin Logan FX2s?



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm adding onto my current Home Theater setup, which currently has: Marantz SR6005 Receiver, L/R/C Paradigms 100/60 Series, Dayton 10 inch Sub.

I'm looking to add two more speakers and am trying to decide between HSU MK2 Bookshelf or Martin Logan FX2s. 

I'm really leaning towards the MLs as I had a very difficult time locating them during tryouts in the store, but I also think they'd provide more flexibility in placement? We move around a lot with my career and have different living room setups depending on the house we rent. 


What are everyones thoughts and suggestions? Will eventually move to a 7.1 system later, as HT Shack helped me build the above setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would actually not go with either as the Paradigms are conventional speakers and the both the ones you are considering are not. The HSU's are Horn Loaded and the ML's use Oskar Heil's high frequency transducer that ML has renamed the "Motion Tweeter". The SVS SBS-02's are far closer in design and last I looked were available for $149.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Will look into. How about in terms of flexibility for mounting and location? Currently no room to mount behind. I was thinking above and down on the wall directly behind the couch. Who knows what the new place will bring.


----------



## DaveTheAVDude (Feb 19, 2013)

You might also check out the Atlantic Technology System 1400's, or 2400's. The have HF Energy switches, and Boundary Compensation switches on the back that could help you "tweak" for different listening environments. I have had good luck with these in the past.


----------

